# Home theater signs



## Snead

Does anyone know were to buy the home theater signs I see in some HT pics. Like Onkyo sign dts and Dolby signs. Anyone have any ideas ?


----------



## mechman

Check eBay. :T


----------



## jaymz

Yes, eBay has a lot of these items. I tried posting links, but the new member/5 post rule won't let me post the links.

Jim


----------



## mechman

jaymz said:


> Yes, eBay has a lot of these items. I tried posting links, but the new member/5 post rule won't let me post the links.
> 
> Jim


The rules help us to keep the spammers in check. Believe it or not there are a lot of spammers trying to post links, etc. here. We'd prefer to keep that type of thing away from our members. I don't believe that that makes us Nazis. :huh:


----------



## Picture_Shooter

I remember getting the JPG file for free over @ AVS for all sorts of cool signs (in the day).
They looked really good if you print from a nice quality color printer or use the ones from Walgreens / Wal-mart and have them print them out (Size 8.5x11) and put them in a nice picture frame. 

Unsure if that is still around though.............


----------



## orion

I never thoguht of having signs for Dolby and DTS. Now Im gonna have to look into that, Man I am never gonna get my room done If I spend my time looking thru these threads


----------



## caper26

Apologies for digging up an oldie, but you can build something like this with picasa freeware:


Cost me $23 at walmart for 20X30" poster, plus around $15 for the frameless frame.
Register for free at http://www.tinstudio.com/gallery/ to access the high-res pictures. Free downloads. Use picasa to make a collage. Save. print the poster.


----------



## Horrorfan33

Thanks for showing us the website!!..I made up two signs toady..I had them printed at Walmart and paid $4 for the frames!!..I think they came out pretty nice ..Many more to come!!


----------



## NBPk402

Horrorfan33 said:


> Thanks for showing us the website!!..I made up two signs toady..I had them printed at Walmart and paid $4 for the frames!!..I think they came out pretty nice ..Many more to come!!


Looks great! If you made them out of plexiglass you could have them backlit too.


----------



## B- one

Horrorfan33 said:


> Thanks for showing us the website!!..I made up two signs toady..I had them printed at Walmart and paid $4 for the frames!!..I think they came out pretty nice ..Many more to come!!
> 
> http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/93CobraDude/media/DSCN3513_zpsfd61b321.jpg.html


They do look very nice.


----------



## mcascio

Very nice signs horrorfan33. I believe Hobby Lobby has some theater related type signs although not Dolby or anything like that. More like movie reel type things. Also ones that read HOME THEATER.


----------



## chashint

tonyvdb made a splash screen that is pretty cool and gave it to anyone that wanted to use it
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/av-home-theater/66023-gift-all-hts-members.html


----------



## Horrorfan33

That is Awesome!!..I wish I could figure out how to change the background image on my receiver, because its what always comes up, before I watch a movie..:dontknow:


----------



## Horrorfan33

Hung a few signs in the living room


----------



## orion

I bought one of the "home theater " signs from hobby lobby. I like it it looks nice, and was fairly inexpensive. Maybe 15 - 25 or so. Now I just need to hang it one of these days.


----------



## B- one

orion said:


> I bought one of the "home theater " signs from hobby lobby. I like it it looks nice, and was fairly inexpensive. Maybe 15 - 25 or so. Now I just need to hang it one of these days.


And include a picture. I want to see if its nice,do they have multiple types? Just to lazy to go find out for myself.


----------

